# Walther Speed Loader



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

Does Walther offer a magazine speed loader for the P99?


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I think they do, look in the general semi auto forum, there is a guy that was complaining about germanguns I clicked on the link and I seem to remember seeing one on his site.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Just buy one of these and you're all set. Any place that carries firearm accessories should have them or can get them.

[yt]Zos_7e-c4t0&feature[/yt]


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

omegajb said:


> I think they do, look in the general semi auto forum, there is a guy that was complaining about germanguns I clicked on the link and I seem to remember seeing one on his site.


Yeah thats where I remember seeing it now. Its also in the Walther P99 manual too I think. I havent been able to find anyone else that carries it besides German Guns....


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

James NM said:


> Just buy one of these and you're all set. Any place that carries firearm accessories should have them or can get them.
> 
> [yt]Zos_7e-c4t0&feature[/yt]


Yeah speed loaders are freakin sweet! I may just get a generic one if I can get the Walther.


----------



## chjade84 (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome! I'll definitely have to get one of those. I hate loading by hand. :anim_lol:


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

chjade84 said:


> Awesome! I'll definitely have to get one of those. I hate loading by hand. :anim_lol:


Normally, I'm not big on aftermarket "stuff", but, this UPLULA is the real deal. I have .380. 9mm. & .45 cal handguns and it works great on all of them. You will save a lot of time and nicked up hands by investing in this thing.
Also, at the range, you don't want to waste time, or have the distraction of hand loading your mags. You're there to practice and have fun. This product will enhance your experience at the range.
Jack


----------

